# fisherman drowned in mehldal pool



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i read in the cincinnati enquirer this morning a fisherman drowned last night down by the old dam at chilo. the lock master found his boat drifting empty near mehldal and the sherriff found his truck running at the ramp where the old chilo locks park is. they found his body about 30 yards from the ramp.

only thing i can figure is he was launching by himself and the boat got away and when he tried to swim out to get it he went under. 

i launch by myself all the time and lash a second rope between the boat and my trucks bumper just in case.


terrible shame, becareful out there.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

http://cincinnati.com/blogs/conside.../body-of-fisherman-found-in-river-near-chilo/


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. Extremely sad to see......trying to enjoy a day on the water and have a bad thing happen.....that sounds right what would have probably happened....unless he slipped n hit his head on something as well??? Shows how quick something terrible can happen when you least expect it. Thoughts are out to the family.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DAVELEE said:


> i
> i launch by myself all the time and lash a second rope between the boat and my trucks bumper just in case.
> 
> 
> terrible shame, becareful out there.


Thats a good idea, I've had mine get away but someone was there to help get it.


----------

